# Beef Eye Round (Another SV Test)



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2019)

*Beef Eye Round* (Another SV Test)



OK, the first Eye Round I did was a 3 pound hunk of Eye Round that I did at 132° for 27 hours.
It was excellent & Fork Tender, but there was still room for experimentation, so I decided to try the same Temp (132°) but for only 24 hours.
That one was slightly better texture than the first one, so I decided to give it another try at 132° for 21 hours. And That one was the best of all. So I did a few more just like that, but I didn’t post them, because they were all Duplicates.

So just for Giggles I decided to do this one @ 134° for 22 hours, and it came out identical to all the ones I did ay 132° for 21 hours.

So I can safely say that I've found the Best SV Eye Round for Fork Tender & Texture to be SV'd @ between 132° and 134° for 21 to 22 hours.

I had already prepped this one, before I started using Dry Onion Soup mix, so it was seasoned with CBP, Onion Powder, and Garlic Powder, Vacuum bagged & Sealed both ends.
I thawed this one out and put it in my Sous Vide Supreme, set it at 134°, and let it roll for 22 hours.

This one came out awesome, and Totally Fork Tender!!! 
I cut some nice small steaks for Me & the Mrs. 
Mrs Bear added some Carrot slices & Mashed Taters with Gravy.

Then after Supper, I cut up the rest of the roast into small pieces for Hot Roast Beef Sammies for the next couple meals.
You can see what I did with the Leftovers below.


Enjoy the Pics,


Bear

Thawed after about 3 months in Freezer:







Racked & Ready for my Sous Vide Supreme machine:






After Searing in Pan & Torching the sides:






Ready for slicing:






Sliced enough for our Supper:






Bear's First Helping:






OOOOPS--Can't forget the Gravy:






And Sliced the rest for Future Sammies:






*NEXT NIGHT*
Slice of Bread under the Beef slices, with Gravy between:






Another slice of Bread, some Fries, and Gravy over All:






*NEXT NIGHT*
A slice of Bread, Gravy, and some Beef Slices:






Top slice of Bread & some Roasted Reds:






More Gravy over ALL:






Still Hungry---Half Sammy---One slice of Bread, some Beef & Taters:






And Gravy on top:


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 20, 2019)

another great looking meal bear, that gravy looks awesome, with all your step by steps you make it so easy for us


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 20, 2019)

Open faced sammies w/gravy are the best. 

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## weedeater (Feb 20, 2019)

Bear,  Don’t you just love eye of round in the SV. It is always my suggestion to anyone who is first starting down the Sous Vide trail. No other meat that I have found benefits as much as “Eye of Round” from a trip in the SV bath. Other meats including chuck roasts are good but none that I have found improve as much as Eye of Round. 

Another great write up as usual!  Like!

Weedeater


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 20, 2019)

I was curious as to what various cooking sites would say about time & temperature for sous vide cooking of tough cuts of meat. About a third of the way down the page on this site you'll find time/temp recommendations for tough cuts of meat, cooked to various stages of doneness, and I'd say that their findings and yours line up almost exactly.

https://www.chefsteps.com/activities/sous-vide-time-and-temperature-guide

Look for the main heading of "Beef" and then scroll down to "Tough Cuts."


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 20, 2019)

Looks great Bear.
But you had me at Gravy...

I like Brown Gravy so much, I'll eat it over toast alone.


----------



## xray (Feb 20, 2019)

Oh yes, my usual diner order of hot roast beer sandwich with gravy on the fries.

Looks awesome!!

I think you forgot to put some gravy on your carrots 

Like!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 20, 2019)

Wanted to try this but was waiting for your final and best result instructions. Now if they would just put the dang Eye Round on sale, I'd be set...JJ


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 20, 2019)

Perfection!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> another great looking meal bear, that gravy looks awesome, with all your step by steps you make it so easy for us



Thank You Jim!!
I like things easy---For everybody, Me included. LOL
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 20, 2019)

Damn, if I was to hang out at your place I would be about 300#.
Looks delicious...
Like


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 21, 2019)

weedeater said:


> Bear,  Don’t you just love eye of round in the SV. It is always my suggestion to anyone who is first starting down the Sous Vide trail. No other meat that I have found benefits as much as “Eye of Round” from a trip in the SV bath. Other meats including chuck roasts are good but none that I have found improve as much as Eye of Round.
> 
> Another great write up as usual!  Like!
> 
> Weedeater




Absolutely---So True!!
That's what I always recommend too!!
Chuckies can be Great, but some of them need 30 hours for tender sliced Beef, and 165° for 30 hours for Pulled Beef.
But these Eye Rounds get Perfect in only 21 hours, and Sooo Tender!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 21, 2019)

johnmeyer said:


> I was curious as to what various cooking sites would say about time & temperature for sous vide cooking of tough cuts of meat. About a third of the way down the page on this site you'll find time/temp recommendations for tough cuts of meat, cooked to various stages of doneness, and I'd say that their findings and yours line up almost exactly.
> 
> https://www.chefsteps.com/activities/sous-vide-time-and-temperature-guide
> 
> Look for the main heading of "Beef" and then scroll down to "Tough Cuts."



Thanks John!
Theirs is a little too general.
There is a big spread of "Tough" meats:
Eye Rounds need about 21 hours, and some Chuckies need 30 hours.
They're pretty much in the same ballpark, like you said though.

Bear



SonnyE said:


> Looks great Bear.
> But you had me at Gravy...
> 
> I like Brown Gravy so much, I'll eat it over toast alone.



Thanks Sonny!
No argument here!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 21, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks John!
> Theirs is a little too general.
> There is a big spread of "Tough" meats:
> Eye Rounds need about 21 hours, and some Chuckies need 30 hours.
> They're pretty much in the same ballpark, like you said though.


What I loved about your original post above, is the same thing I loved about your epic salmon post a few years back: we get to be the recipients of all your scientific tests in order to avoid making all the mistakes you got to make. My smoked salmon has been absolutely wonderful, almost from my first try, because of that salmon post. I now plan on doing some top sirloin to see what I can get out of one of my favorite cuts of meat.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 21, 2019)

Bear, I wish I saw this post yesterday as the local store had eye on sale. Next time I will buy it and use your times/temps, thanks for the post/research!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2019)

xray said:


> Oh yes, my usual diner order of hot roast beer sandwich with gravy on the fries.
> 
> Looks awesome!!
> 
> ...




Thank You Xray!!
Yup---When I was a Kid, that was all I ordered if we stopped at a restaurant.
Bear Jr was the same way, and it's also usually the cheapest meal on the menu.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Wanted to try this but was waiting for your final and best result instructions. Now if they would just put the dang Eye Round on sale, I'd be set...JJ



Thank You Jimmy!!
The last time I bought some of these Eye Rounds they were marked down from $5.49 to $2.99.
I got 3 whole Rounds (18 pounds). I think I have one left.

Bear


----------



## disco (Feb 22, 2019)

You're still tempting me to dive into SV! Big like, Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> Man-o-man do EOR's make the best hot beef sandwich's. Season, char over lump and SV. Do up some fries in beef tallow. Gravy and black pepper over everything. If I ever need to make a last meal request it be a toss up between this and SOS.




Thank You Holly!!
Yup Been one of my Family's favorites for Decades.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Perfection!!



Thank You Much!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Damn, if I was to hang out at your place I would be about 300#.
> Looks delicious...
> Like




Thank You Rider!!
Nahhh--I'm only 230# (@ 6' 3")

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> Bear, I wish I saw this post yesterday as the local store had eye on sale. Next time I will buy it and use your times/temps, thanks for the post/research!




Thank You CM!!!
Try it--You'll Love It !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2019)

disco said:


> You're still tempting me to dive into SV! Big like, Bear.



Thank You Disco!!
You won't be sorry---These SV things are Awesome.
You don't have to use it as much as I do though, as I use it a lot, because it's so much easier for me, because I don't get around as good as I used to, since they screwed most of my innards up.
My new indoor Grill is also great, because it's easy to get to, for me, and it's a lot warmer than it is outside, this time of year!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2019)

@motocrash ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2019)

johnmeyer said:


> What I loved about your original post above, is the same thing I loved about your epic salmon post a few years back: we get to be the recipients of all your scientific tests in order to avoid making all the mistakes you got to make. My smoked salmon has been absolutely wonderful, almost from my first try, because of that salmon post. I now plan on doing some top sirloin to see what I can get out of one of my favorite cuts of meat.



Thanks John!!
If I remember correctly I smoked about 100 pounds of Salmon that year, and it took me 8 Smokes to get it right & confirm it to be right. Everybody seems to like it. 
Glad to hear you enjoyed some!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Open faced sammies w/gravy are the best.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris




Oh Yeah---No argument here!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## nanuk (May 31, 2019)

late to the party, but I have a simple question

is there a size needed for Bear's SV EOR?
Or can any size be used?
at a local store, they sell commercial style beef/pork, so it is large and mature/tougher.    
I'm thinking for the price, if it turns out as good as you guys say, it would be worth trying out.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2019)

nanuk said:


> late to the party, but I have a simple question
> 
> is there a size needed for Bear's SV EOR?
> Or can any size be used?
> ...




Like Holly said, "Size doesn't matter in this case".
Around here we buy "Half" Eye Rounds @ about 3 pounds, and Whole Eye Rounds @ about 6 pounds.
Any of them come out Awesome @ between 132° and 134° for between 21 and 22 hours.

Bear


----------



## nanuk (Jun 1, 2019)

I'm thinking this would be a good technique for the camper....  SV some meat, freeze them, thaw them, then sear them on the open fire grill.
My wife like lean meat!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2019)

nanuk said:


> I'm thinking this would be a good technique for the camper....  SV some meat, freeze them, thaw them, then sear them on the open fire grill.
> My wife like lean meat!




Great Idea!!
Wife will Love It---And You!! ;)

Bear


----------

